# Silly Chloe



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my, she's absolutely precious!!! I was cracking up!! Great video!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

chloe didnt your mother ever tell you not to play with your food!?! ahahaha she is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Rookie does the same thing! But bigger! If I give him a biscuit, he pounces on it and bats it around and dances around it. Then he picks it up and throws it and then bats it around some more. All the while shaking his head. He looks like a bronc'ing buck! It's hysterical. I keep meaning to get it on video, but haven't managed to yet. It's pretty impressive though. He still does it at the age of 11 months too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How absolutely adorable! BTW, my granddog is Chloe's half brother; she and Casco have the same sire. He's a fuzzball like your little one.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the pounce! Fergus does that too with his tennis ball! Your girl is just darling!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Chloe is a little ham for the camera. She is such a pretty girl and looks like a real sweetie. I can imagine she is bringing you both such happiness and laughter into your lives. And smart too.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

awww she's adorable! mine still does that especially with food/fruit that's round shaped


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I love when they do this..Harley will throw her treats up into the air when she plays with them...so cute.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Such a funny little fluffball!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That was so cute you couldn;t help but smile.


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

That is so adorable!! She is so precious, I want another one!

We used cut up hotdogs for training -- It worked really well since the other treats were too hard when he was a puppy.... and we still use them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

too cute!!!! Ike is a year and still does this. I've started tossing him his morning treat and he plays with it like it's alive. It's sooo much cuter when they're little, though


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is almost 4 and she'll still toss around a treat and "pounce" on it from time to time.

that was an adorable video


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!! She is so precious!! I am so glad that she is bringing you so much joy!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh... what a darling little girl!!!! Brought a smile to my face too!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

In the first part when she was lifting her paw... you could repeat wave..... as a trick...she is a cutie....


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Talk about delayed gratification--she is SO dang cute!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW----she works that to perfection!!! What a doll!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

She is just too cute for words!! I loved her little paw trick! Does she know "paw" or "shake" or whatever? She looked like she thought, "I'll try this paw. Now I'll try the other paw. No? Maybe the first paw..." Then to see her play with that bisquit like it was a cricket was just precious! Mine have never been that playful, so that is so much fun for me to see!! Thanks for the smile!!


----------

